# Any experience with virtualizor?



## GS-Dylan (Feb 24, 2015)

So I'm at the point were I have to pick my control panel for virtualization. I've used solusvm in the past as a client. It worked well not really any major complaints. Now that its time to run my own software I'm starting to lean towards virtualizor. I think some of the features seem a little better, and the development seems to be better for virtualizor than solusvm. I know they are saying solusvm 2.0 is supposed to be a major overhaul but how long have they been saying that... 2 years? 

I'd like to hear experiences of both sides. The good, the bad, and the ugly.


----------



## Onra Host (Feb 25, 2015)

We actually just completed moved our entire VPS platform over to Virtualizor from SolusVM. I honestly think its a bit easier in almost every aspect, including the ease of use for our clients who have already given their feedback. 

Support is only top notch with a response coming in a hour or two every time by somebody. They are usually on Skype support as well for the smaller problems. Feature devilment is also really fast if you need something done or customized.


----------



## lowesthost (Feb 25, 2015)

We have been using Virtualizor since Version 1  no complaints  features keep getting better & better.


----------



## Jasson.Pass (Feb 25, 2015)

How does it differ from SolusVM on a technical basis? SolusVM looks like it is more advanced and with 2.0 coming out seems like the ideal choice.


----------



## William (Feb 25, 2015)

It  works BY FAR better with KVM than Solus.


----------



## lowesthost (Feb 25, 2015)

I have not tested SolusVM in a long while  but I think Virtualizor passed them up a while go on the features

1. not that we need it  but no goofy requirement to run a master  on openvz

2. as far as I know i think its the only panel that supports Xenserver (Citrix)


----------



## SaadIsmail (Feb 25, 2015)

If you want to go with OpenVZ then solusvm is okayish, but for KVM/XEN better to go with virtualizor due to proper documentation, good support & frequent updates.


----------



## Steven F (Feb 25, 2015)

We use it for our OpenVZ. Quite a few bugs, but it's usable.


----------



## Chatahooch (Feb 26, 2015)

Been about 3-4 years since I used Solus so no idea where it is at now. Have been using Virtualizor and can't complain at all though if you want a true HA your better to go with Proxmox. Virtualizor does now supported nested Virtualization so you could probably combine them fairly easy and get the best of both worlds.

Virtualizor is fast on bug fixes and support, and easy to deal with which is another +


----------



## ZotiMedia (Feb 27, 2015)

We are using Virtualizor since 2013. No bugs at all. The support is very friendly and helpful.


----------



## ModyDev (Feb 27, 2015)

Virtualizor is a good piece of software can't find any similar product with such price and support.


----------



## Shoaib_A (Feb 27, 2015)

I have used both but to to virtualize larger servers to isolate stuff & make more efficient use of resources for personal projects & running game servers for gaming communities I am part of (I have never owned any hosting company until today) & I can vouch for Virtualizor not only for their better support but also because they offer more features than SolusVM. So I would recommend Virtualizor if you want to use KVM or XEN as hypervisor. For OpenVZ, those who regularly use it (hosting companies) can give you better opinion


----------



## Chatahooch (Feb 28, 2015)

I talked to the devs about adding Leaky Bucket, and memory ballooning support for KVm and they said they will work on getting it added which would be pretty sweet. Go a long ways towards performance and stabilizing a node.


----------



## GS-Dylan (Mar 2, 2015)

So been playing around with virtualizor for the past week and so far its been awesome! I had to contact there support 2 times and both times they've resolved the issue immediately. I'm impressed as I'm still on the 30 day evaluation license.


----------



## mitgib (Mar 22, 2015)

GS-Dylan said:


> So been playing around with virtualizor for the past week and so far its been awesome! I had to contact there support 2 times and both times they've resolved the issue immediately. I'm impressed as I'm still on the 30 day evaluation license.


I spent the day playing with the trial, and so far, I'm impressed.  Only issue I am having is getting virtio for the disk driver enabled. virtio_net was no problem. Only been playing with a KVM install an Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, and their install script was only broken for setting up the bridge, and telling lvm.conf not to scan images, loving virt-sparcify 

Next step is to try and overload the host ram to see how well it handles ballooning


----------



## AshleyUK (Mar 23, 2015)

mitgib said:


> I spent the day playing with the trial, and so far, I'm impressed.  Only issue I am having is getting virtio for the disk driver enabled. virtio_net was no problem. Only been playing with a KVM install an Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, and their install script was only broken for setting up the bridge, and telling lvm.conf not to scan images, loving virt-sparcify
> 
> Next step is to try and overload the host ram to see how well it handles ballooning


When you create the VM there is a tick box to enable it under the Advance expansion section, also when you create a template you can set it aswell.


----------



## mitgib (Mar 23, 2015)

AshleyUK said:


> When you create the VM there is a tick box to enable it under the Advance expansion section, also when you create a template you can set it aswell.


But how to edit and enable once a VM is created is my hurdle


----------



## AshleyUK (Mar 23, 2015)

Ahhh, yes I haven't seen that's possible either. If you pop them a ticket they will either tell you how or add it in next feature release.


I've asked for a few thing that have all been taken onboard.


----------



## mitgib (Mar 23, 2015)

AshleyUK said:


> Ahhh, yes I haven't seen that's possible either. If you pop them a ticket they will either tell you how or add it in next feature release.
> 
> 
> I've asked for a few thing that have all been taken onboard.


Already submitted a ticket, found a few things, like if you use qcow2 as the only storage available, you cannot create KVM templates as it cannot create a snapshot, and the installer was unable to create the bridge in Ubuntu, but that was easy enough to work past


----------



## centoslgd (Mar 23, 2015)

I thought qcow2 supports snapshots in genera.l


----------



## Criot (Mar 23, 2015)

We have been using it in a public beta of VPS, we've not come across any issues/had any issues reported, support has gone above and beyond whenever we've had to contact them, which is always good to see.


----------



## atdeck (Mar 24, 2015)

We use here, customers approve.

When I needed support, Virtualizor staff was quite helpful.


----------



## mitgib (Mar 25, 2015)

I have converted everything for acrosvm since it is only openvz and everything went smoothly, but I cannot seem to get the WHMCS converter to work, it keeps failing "The server group could not be found" when I attempt to import existing solusvm clients, their wiki say to create the group and add virtualizor to it, which I've done, and submitted a ticket to softaculous, just hopping anyone watching this thread has come across this as their support is a bit slow in my option


----------



## weloveservers (Mar 30, 2015)

GS-Dylan said:


> So I'm at the point were I have to pick my control panel for virtualization. I've used solusvm in the past as a client. It worked well not really any major complaints. Now that its time to run my own software I'm starting to lean towards virtualizor. I think some of the features seem a little better, and the development seems to be better for virtualizor than solusvm. I know they are saying solusvm 2.0 is supposed to be a major overhaul but how long have they been saying that... 2 years?
> 
> I'd like to hear experiences of both sides. The good, the bad, and the ugly.


Have you tried SolusVM? It is by far the best!


----------



## OnMichael (Apr 11, 2015)

mitgib said:


> Already submitted a ticket, found a few things, like if you use qcow2 as the only storage available, you cannot create KVM templates as it cannot create a snapshot, and the installer was unable to create the bridge in Ubuntu, but that was easy enough to work past


We've been excessive testing Virtualizor for the past few weeks and are very happy with it. Also their support and reaction times are awesome.

You have almost all options to customize KVM, the free WHMCS module is working properly (not the best looking, but I heard an bootstrap update should be available not too far in future) and the most important thing: it has support for File-based VPS storages instead of only LVM like SolusVM.

During our tests we already had some improvements and they integrated them already with an update just a few days after our suggestion (in 1.6.9)

5) [Feature] Added confirmation before reinstalling the OS in enduser.

8) [Feature] The “OS Templates” wizard will now show the OS Template name which is supposed to be used in the billing panels like WHMCS, Blesta, etc.

12) [Task] Network Interface for VMs made into Dropdowns to avoid confusion in Advance settings.

But yeah, we also noticed the qcow2 Template Creation error and are waiting for a fix now. Hopfully this will be fixed soon ;-)

With 1.7.0 we also did not have any problems with the virtualizor network setup on an Ubuntu 14.04 host, so this is probably also fixed?



weloveservers said:


> Have you tried SolusVM? It is by far the best!


Have you even tried Virtualizor? We also tested SolusVM the last few weeks but were not nearly satisified as with Virtualizor. Probably this will change with SolusVM 2 (like probably the pricing xD) but for now I think Virtualizor is way better than SolusVM.


----------



## mitgib (Apr 11, 2015)

OnMichael said:


> We've been excessive testing Virtualizor for the past few weeks and are very happy with it. Also their support and reaction times are awesome.
> 
> You have almost all options to customize KVM, the free WHMCS module is working properly (not the best looking, but I heard an bootstrap update should be available not too far in future) and the most important thing: it has support for File-based VPS storages instead of only LVM like SolusVM.
> 
> ...


I've come to a standstill with Virtualizor and KVM, using Ubuntu I've run into a network blipping bug, but it is more related to the system than anything, known bug in the Intel 82574L Gigabit on an old SuperMicro X8 board, so tried CentOS 7 on an E3 based system, and the more I investigate Virtualizor, the more I realize this outfit is more like WHMCS and SolusVM in their early days, just throw shit together and wait for the bug reports. I firmly believe they do no real testing, and it worries me how they code, and what crap is waiting to manifest, but with CentOS 7 Virtualizor is unable to detect ram on the node and is unable to create a container because of it.

Their ability to backpedal would give anyone a run for the money, they are so quick to dish out BS to get you to go away it is almost commical.  My real goal is to get away from SolusVM now that OnApp is at the helm, these people are still only supporting CentOS 5 for their cloud package, they give @Francisco new meaning to the word soon.

I wonder what you consider quick and attentive support? I did an inplace conversion of my AcrosVM brand since it was only OpenVZ and few nodes. Virtualizor was very smooth and went as well as can be expected importing from SolusVM, but their tool to convert WHMCS orders was a major disaster.  From the opening of my ticket, it took them 2 weeks to get resolution.  All because I use node groups, that cannot be an uncommon thing to use, is it?  I think they must deal with a lot of majorly clueless customers, as it took me an entire day to even get them to acknowledge the issue.  After describing my problem in great detail and providing a step by step to recreate the issue, I had to retell my story at least 4 time in the ticket.  For the $1/mo extra it costs per node for SolusVM, they have Virtualizor beat hands down when it comes to support, but still miles behind cPanel.

As for the CentOS 7 issue, it is supposedly fixed in 2.7.1 which was to be released last night, so I see they fail at even giving an ETA

I am being very critical of Virtualizor here, I do like the features over SolusVM, such as nested VM's and sparse disk for KVM, but the support is so disappointing it is almost enough to make me think twice about spending any more time kicking the tires. Every issues seems like a battle with these people, and I don't care to fight with my vendors, I'd prefer to get actual help.


----------



## OnMichael (Apr 12, 2015)

mitgib said:


> I've come to a standstill with Virtualizor and KVM, using Ubuntu I've run into a network blipping bug, but it is more related to the system than anything, known bug in the Intel 82574L Gigabit on an old SuperMicro X8 board, so tried CentOS 7 on an E3 based system, and the more I investigate Virtualizor, the more I realize this outfit is more like WHMCS and SolusVM in their early days, just throw shit together and wait for the bug reports. I firmly believe they do no real testing, and it worries me how they code, and what crap is waiting to manifest, but with CentOS 7 Virtualizor is unable to detect ram on the node and is unable to create a container because of it.
> 
> Their ability to backpedal would give anyone a run for the money, they are so quick to dish out BS to get you to go away it is almost commical.  My real goal is to get away from SolusVM now that OnApp is at the helm, these people are still only supporting CentOS 5 for their cloud package, they give @Francisco new meaning to the word soon.
> 
> ...


We are currently Supermicro X10 nodes with KVM and are not having any issues on Ubuntu 14.04 nor on CentOS 7, networking works fine on both operating systems, also system ressources will be detected without any problems. However, we have not tested OpenVZ at all (not on Virtualizor and not on SolusVM).

Since SolusVM is at OnApp you definitely "see" them working, Documentation is getting better and their website has been updated. Also the Screenshots of SolusVM2 are looking great but I didn't have any access to test SolusVM2 already. Since OnApp is at them, there is of course also a chance that pricing will change completely with SolusVM2 but as we do not have any real information lets just see what happens in future. Probably SolusVM2 is totally awesome and we will be switching to it, or they change to hilarous pricing and we will never think about them anymore ;-)

Just from our last tests we simply felt that the SolusVM offered WHMCS Plugin is not satisfying us and also the ModulesGarden Plugin was not completely perfect for us. The Virtualizor Plugin is just working and has all needed features from our side.

With quick support I mean that most likely we are just waiting a few minutes to hours and they were able to solve all issues/questions we had until now, so for us everything is perfect here currently.

IMHO, Virtualizor and SolusVM are both not fully perfect solutions but for just using KVM VPS (without Importing from other systems) with WHMCS i feel that Virtualizor is working better than SolusVM. Can't tell for other virtualization types such as OpenVZ.


----------



## Clouvider-Dom (Apr 12, 2015)

I know Solus is not looking the most beautiful but it's functional. Solus VM has recently been acquired by OnApp. I would recommend going for it and giving them a bit of time to improve the look and introduce new features.

OnApp has pumped in a lot of money in Solus recently and they will keep doing it to make the product better.

+1 for Solus.


----------



## Mayers (Apr 29, 2015)

I've been using Virtualizor since Jan of this year. I think it's pretty easy to use, never had a problem with it and I can fine everything with ease.


----------

